# James B Dalton Highway (Haul Road) Alaska



## RobinAK

Took a trip with my friend up the Haul Road over the weekend.  The first two pics are in Atigun Pass and the last one is near Deadhorse, AK.




















All I have is a $100 Sony Cyber Shot camera that takes alright pictures, but the pictures do no justice to the serious magnitude of these mountains. What would you photo savvy people recommend as a fairly inexpensive ($300 or less) camera that might be able to better capture the mountains here in Alaska.


----------



## kcon

i also have a sony cybershot for a point and shoot camera:mrgreen:, for a dslr i'd recommend a Nikon d40.  You can't go wrong with it:thumbup:


----------



## notelliot

inexpensive.. d40 pushes 500-600 dollars, maybe slightly out of reach. look into nikon's P series. P80 is pretty nice, and has one of the better optical zoom ranges, but it's about 399. the P5100 is nice, too, but has a 5x optical zoom (i think) - it's like 250-300.


----------



## Coldow91

honestly would see if you can get a used DSLR with kit lens for $300, it will definitely be worth it.


the shots are sweet, I really really really want to go to Alaska


----------



## icassell

Wow, our own Ice Road Trucker!

These are cool images ... I'd love to see this stuff close up!


----------



## potownrob

Something like the Canon S5IS might serve you better. Otherwise you should be able to find a used Nikon D50 for around 300 USD if you look around. I know there was one on craigslist a few weeks back (NY-Hudson Valley) and a fellow on here (Chris Burke?) got one for 200 (but that was sheer luck IMO).  You can find the D40 for under 400 if you look around, or you may like the Canon Digital Rebel XT which can be had for well under 400.


----------

